# Κάψτε τους καθαρευουσιανισμούς



## nickel (Oct 18, 2008)

Έχουμε ήδη πιάσει εδώ ένα νήμα για τα ελληνικά των εγχειριδίων και σκοπεύω να το συνεχίσω, αλλά σκέφτηκα να διευρύνουμε τη συζήτηση για τους καθαρευουσιανισμούς. Για τους σκοπούς του νήματος, *καθαρευουσιανισμός* είναι κάθε τύπος, έκφραση ή σύνταξη που προέρχεται από την καθαρεύουσα (ή που ο συντάκτης της θεωρεί ότι είναι λόγιας προέλευσης), που δεν είναι μόνο εκτός χρόνου αλλά και εκτός τόπου, και που χρησιμοποιείται για να ευπρεπίσει το λόγο αλλά έχει το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα.

Δεν είναι καθαρευουσιανισμός το να χρησιμοποιείς, φερειπείν, ένα λόγιο απολίθωμα. Ούτε το να πετάς μια λόγια έκφραση σαν κωμικό στοιχείο (αρκεί να τη χρησιμοποιείς σωστά, να γράφεις «περί λύχνων αφάς» και όχι «περί *λύχνον αφάς»). Ούτε οι «δημιουργικές» διατυπώσεις του είδους «βαρύγδουπος λόγος πέφτει στις τράπεζες».

Καθαρευουσιανισμοί είναι όλα αυτά που συχνά καυτηριάζει ο Γιάννης Χάρης από τη στήλη του στα Νέα και το γλωσσολόγιό του. Τύπους όπως «της Αργυρούς», απαρέμφατα («τού πλέκειν»), αναδιπλασιασμούς («Τετρωμένο και πεπληγμένο το κύρος της αστυνομίας»), τα «λαμβάνουμε» και τα «εξαγάγετε» που έχουν γεμίσει τα γραφτά, τα «καθρέπτη καθρεπτάκι» και χίλια δυο άλλα κρούσματα — περίεργα κουστουμαρισμένα ζόμπι που περιφέρονται ανάμεσα στους ζωντανούς.

Δύο πρόσφατα άρθρα του Γιάννη Χάρη θα βρείτε εδώ κι εδώ.
Διαλέγω στην τύχη κι ένα παλιότερο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου.

Πρόκειται για πρόσφατη τάση; Ή απλώς για σκόρπια κρούσματα που μας εκνευρίζουν όλο και περισσότερο; Όπως και να 'χει, ας τα κάψουμε.


----------



## Costas (Oct 18, 2008)

Να προσθέσω το εμετικό Διακοπτό, κάπου εκεί μετά την Ακράτα... Όλες οι πινακίδες έτσι το έχουν. Αν γράψεις "γύρνα το διακόφτη" ή "μη με διακόφτεις!", θα σε πουν μαλλιαρό. Αν όμως γράψεις Διακοπτό, τότε δεν τρέχει κάστανο.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 18, 2008)

Τι γίνεται όμως όταν εσύ γράφεις "παίρνω", "βγάζω" κλπ και μετά ένας επιμελητής παίρνει το κείμενό σου και το γεμίζει με "λαμβάνω", "εξαγάγω" κλπ; (τα οποία μάλιστα θεωρώ λάιτ) 
Και εντάξει αν πρόκειται για κάποιο άρθρο πεντέξι σελίδων (και έχεις και την τύχη να ξαναπεράσει από τα χέρια σου). Αν είναι ένα βιβλίο 400-500 σελίδων;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 18, 2008)

Αχ, Νίκελ και panadeli, από το στόμα μου το πήρατε. Και καλά να τα βάλεις εκεί που πρέπει ή που απαιτείται, αλλά σε κείμενο που δεν το σηκώνει... άσε καλύτερα.

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι γίνεται από ανασφάλεια μεταφραστική και γλωσσική.


----------



## Katerina_A (Nov 29, 2008)

Ξεθάβω αυτό το νήμα, πρώτον για να συμφωνήσω με τους από πάνω, αλλά και για να κάνω την εξής (σχετική ελπίζω) ερώτηση:

Μεταφράζω τις εντολές ενός διαδραστικού συστήματος φωνητικής απόκρισης (IVRS) που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί σε μια κλινική μελέτη. Πολλές από αυτές ξεκινούν ως εξής: "Please enter....." και "You have entered an invalid..."
Στην πρώτη περίπτωση βάζω "Εισάγετε...", εντάξει. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση σπάω το κεφάλι μου, τι είναι ορθότερο να βάλω. "Εισάγατε" ή "Εισαγάγατε";
Δεδομένου ότι το ρήμα "εισάγω", στον αόριστο κάνει "εισήγαγα", το σωστό για το δεύτερο πληθυντικό (πληθυντικός ευγενείας) πρέπει να είναι το "εισαγάγατε", έτσι δεν είναι; Κι ας μη μου αρέσει...


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κρατήσω εδώ το μήνυμα (και ό,τι το ακολουθήσει) ή να το πάω εδώ ή να αφιερώσω νήμα ξεχωριστό στα —άγω. Μάλλον το τρίτο, αλλά βλέπουμε.

Και η προστακτική θέλει το «αγαγ», γιατί μία φορά (συνήθως) σου ζητούν να το γράψεις. Έτσι οι επιλογές που έχεις είναι:

Εισαγάγετε...
Σας παρακαλούμε να εισαγάγετε...
Πληκτρολογήστε...
Γράψτε...
Δώστε...

(Αντιστοίχως στον αόριστο:
Εισαγάγατε...
Πληκτρολογήσατε...
Γράψατε...
Δώσατε...)

Εγώ συνήθως παίζω (ανάλογα με το επίπεδο του λόγου) ανάμεσα στα τρία τελευταία. Κρατάω πού και πού κανένα «παρακαλούμε (να)» όταν υπάρχει χώρος, αλλά όχι συστηματικά. Το «εισάγω» δεν θυμάμαι πότε το χρησιμοποίησα τελευταία φορά.


----------



## Katerina_A (Nov 29, 2008)

Ουφ, ευχαριστώ, Προφέσορ!
Δεν είναι και πολλά τα περιθώρια των επιλογών μου εν προκειμένω, διότι, εκτός από το "enter", έχω και "assign" (βάζω το "εκχωρώ") και "dial" (βάζω το "πληκτρολογώ") και "give" (βάζω το "δίνω") και "register" (βάζω το "καταχωρώ").

Έντιτ: εμένα αυτό το "παρακαλώ" και "παρακαλούμε" στο λαιμό μου κάθεται. Δεν το μεταφέρω σχεδόν ποτέ στη μετάφραση. Επειδή τα αγγλικά έχουν όλα αυτά τα "please" για να δείξουν τον πληθυντικό ευγενείας, πρέπει να τα βάζουμε κι εμείς; Τόση αβροφροσύνη πια; Αφού βάζουμε πληθυντικό ευγενείας. Μόνο αν έχω κανένα "παρακαλώ, περιμένετε" ή κάτι αντίστοιχο, το κρατάω.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 29, 2008)

Επειδή αν αρχίσω πάλι να λέω πόσο θα μου άρεσε η δημοτικοποίηση των ονομάτων των οδών θα με αντιμετωπίσετε σαν ΑΤΙΑ (για να μην πω ΑΜΕΑ, αν και το σχόλιο περί Διακοφτού είναι ελπιδοφόρο), προτιμώ να βγω εκτός θέματος. Katerina_A, σε τι context υπάρχει το assign στο IVRS;


----------



## Katerina_A (Nov 29, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Katerina_A, σε τι context υπάρχει το assign στο IVRS;



Π.χ. "This patient has been assigned the medication kit number…"

Γιατί;


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2008)

Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα στο «παρακαλώ».

Δεν συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να έχεις αντιστοιχία ένα προς ένα στην ορολογία (χρωστάω να αφιερώσω ένα νήμα στα objective, goal, target, aim, end, purpose — αν τα είχες όλα σε ένα κείμενο, θα ένιωθες την ανάγκη να βρεις μια διαφορετική ελληνική λέξη για το καθένα;). Αν δεν θέλεις να παίζεις με το _εισάγω_ (βλέπε και σχετικό σημείωμα του Ν.Σ.), δεν είναι πρόβλημα το ότι έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει (και) αλλού το _πληκτρολογώ_, για παράδειγμα.

Πρόσεξε και το assign, κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά με το _εκχωρώ_. (ΟΚ, δεν συμβαίνει μόνο σ' εμένα.)


----------



## Katerina_A (Nov 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Πρόσεξε και το assign, κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά με το _εκχωρώ_. (ΟΚ, δεν συμβαίνει μόνο σ' εμένα.)



Για πες, για πες... Το δίνει η μνήμη και δεν το πολυσκέφτηκα. Μην την πατήσουμε κιόλας.
Η απόδοση του "This patient has been assigned the medication kit number…" ως "Στον ασθενή εκχωρήθηκε ο αριθμός κιτ φαρμάκου..." πάσχει; Το "εκχωρώ" όχι με την έννοια του "μεταβιβάζω" (όπως στο "εκχωρώ δικαιώματα"), αλλά με την απλή έννοια του "δίνω". Δεν κάθεται;
Να βάζω "αντιστοιχίστηκε"; Λίγο δυσκοίλιο δεν είναι; "Δόθηκε" μήπως; (Για να παίξω στα σίγουρα).


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2008)

Πιο σωστό νομίζω είναι η _απόδοση αριθμού_ από την _εκχώρηση αριθμού_, αλλά με τα ρήματα με ψιλοενοχλούν και το _εκχωρήθηκε_ και το _αποδόθηκε_. Θα μου άρεσε περισσότερο, π.χ. _Για τον κάθε ασθενή ορίστηκε..._ Αλλά, φυσικά, δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα και με το _δόθηκε_. Επισημαίνω ότι είμαι οπαδός του plain Greek και άλλοι ίσως διαφωνούν μαζί μου.


----------



## Katerina_A (Nov 29, 2008)

Έληξε. "Απόδοση" θα βάλω.


----------

